# Aorto to bifemoral bypass graft



## ljones315 (Mar 15, 2012)

The physician performed a Aorto to bifemoral bybass graft but by left thoracotomy. Any ideas on how to code this? 

thanks


----------



## Bwray (Mar 19, 2012)

*bwray*

I would need more information to help you with your question.  Was the graft synthetic, vein or a combination of both?  If this helps, the approach is not separately billable and includes obtaining saphenous vein grafts.


----------

